# Grouse up Farmington Canyon



## duckhunter157 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey this is my first year hunting upland game I am trying to find some good places for ruffed and dusky grouse up Farmington canyon. I have gone up there almost to the towers and I cant find anything. Does anybody have any spots or tips they are willing to share?


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hunt something else, you should get into them pretty thick that way.

;-)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you got good dogs?


----------



## mountainrat (Sep 19, 2013)

Id say get away from anywhere easy. You do not need dogs for them. Easy enough to find if u know what you are doing and u hit areas that are not over populated.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Farmington is loaded with them. I kicked up 5 just the other day while retrieving my trail cameras. Get off the roads a bit and look for pockets of scattered pines next to open faces.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't hunt up there, but I had a look on google maps. I'd focus on the south side creeks that feed into the main canyon (Hellhole Creek, Rice Creek, Mud Creek, etc), sticking to the slopes with conifers and aspens. I've been finding both ruffs and blues right around 8000 feet so far this year. 

When you're hiking around, listen for their calls. If you don't know what a grouse sounds like, it's kind of a "yeep yeep yeep" sound that carries for quite a ways. Walk towards these calls. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Farmington is loaded with them. I kicked up 5 just the other day while retrieving my trail cameras. Get off the roads a bit and look for pockets of scattered pines next to open faces.


Did you have a picture of me and a setter named Tic on your trail cam? Ive been seeing those trail cams all over up there this year.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Bret said:


> Did you have a picture of me and a setter named Tic on your trail cam? Ive been seeing those trail cams all over up there this year.


Nope, no two legged creatures on any of my cams. Only deer, elk, moose, a coyote, a badger, and a porcupine. I do pass by 2 other cameras on the way into the area I had mine in though... I'm curious to see if my bare white a$$ shows up on the forums any time soon


----------

